# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > أحكام القضاء المدني >  من اجتهادات القضاء المدني: محكمة استئناف تقضي بالتزام أحد المورثين بأداء الدين كاملا

## عبد الله احمد

*باسم الشعب**محكمة إستئناف المنصورة**الدائرة 38 مدنى**بالجلسة المدنية المنعقدة علناً بسراى المحكمة فى يوم 28/2/2005* 
*برئاسة المستشار / منير رياض حنا                                 رئيس المحكمة*
*وعضوية السيد المستشار / عمارة على عبدالجواد            الرئيس بالمحكمة*
*وعضوية السيد المستشار/  ضياء محد هريدى                        مستشار*
*وحضور السيد / صالح عبدالله جمعه                                  أميـن السر*

*صدر الحكم الآتى**فى الإستئناف المقيد بالجدول العمومى رقم 2007 لسنة 55 ق المنصورة*
*المرفوع من**السيد / محمد الشحات عبده قرقش ولياً طبيعى على أولاده أوفى ومحمد ومنذر وعزه من أوليلة مركز ميت غمر دقهلية...........*

*ضد**السيدة / عزه مصطفى مصطفى الخياط من المنزلة دقهليه بشارع عبدالمنعم رياض السيد / حسن مصطفى مصطفى الخياط من المنزلة دقهليه بشارع عبدالمنعم رياض*
*السيد / محمد السيد طعيمى من المنزلة دقهليه بشارع عبدالمنعم رياض*
*السيد/ طعيمه السيد طعيمى  من المنزلة دقهليه بشارع عبدالمنعم رياض*

*الوقائع**إستئناف عن الحكم الصادر فى الدعوى رقم 553 لسنة 2000م .ك المنزلة*

*المحكمة**بعد سماع المرافعة الشفوية ومطالعة الأوراق والمداولة قانوناً ...........*
*حيث أن وقائع الدعوى ومستندات الخصوم ودفاعهم سبق وأن أحاط بها المستأنف وإليه  تحيل منعاً من التكرار يبد أن المحكمة توجز الوقائع بالقدر اللازم لحمل هذا القضاء فى أن المستأنف بصفته كان قد أقام الدعوى 553 لسنة 2000م ك المنزلة ضد المستأنف ضدهم طلب فى ختامها الحكم على المدعى عليها الأولى فى مواجهة المدعى عليه الثانى أولاً بإلزامها بأن تسلم المدعى عليه بصفته ولياً طبيعياً على أولاده القصر منها عزه ومحمد ومنذر وأوفى مساحة أربعة أفدنة وثلاثة قراريط ولـ وسهما واحد أطيان زراعية والموضحة الحدود والمعالم بصحيفة الدعوى لإدارتها لصالح القصر المذكورين ثانياً – بالزام المدعى عليها الأولى بدفع مبلغ مائة وخمسة ألاف جنيه قيمة ربع الأرض عن المدة من 10/7/1993 وحتى تاريخ رفع الدعوى وما يستجد بواقع خمسة عشر ألف جنيهاً سنوياً مع إلزامهم بالمصروفات ومقابل اتعاب المحاماه بحكم مشمول بالنفاذ المعجل .........................*
*بلا كفالة وذلك على سند من القول أن المدعى زوج المدعى عليها الأولى بصحيح العقد الشرعى ودخل بها وعاشرها معاشرة الأزواج رزق منها على فراش الزوجية الصحيح بأولاده القصر المذكورين أعلاه وبتاريخ 10/7/1993 ...........*
*إتفق المدعى مع زوجته المدعى عليها الأولى أن تشترى لأولاده منها القصر المذكورين من شقيقها المدعى عليه الثانى مساحة أربع أفدنة وثلاثة قراريط وسهماً واحداً أطيان زراعية كائنة بزمام العامرة مركز المنزلة دقهلية بحوض الحمزة رقم 2 والمبينة الحدود والمعالم بصحيفة الدعوى ثم قام المدعى بدفع مبلغ أربعون ألف جنيه للمدعى عليها الأولى من ماله الخاص متبرعاً لأولاده القصر المذكورين على أن يتعاقد المدعى عليها الأولى مع شقيقها المدعى عليه الثانى على شراء المساحة المذكرة باسم المدعى بصفته ولياً طبيعياً على أولاده القصر المذكورين وعلى أن تخلص ملكية الأطيان المذكوره للقصر أولادهما بما يفيد إنصراف العقد إلى المدعى عليه الثانى وإشترت الأطيان بإسمها شخصيا بعقد بيع إبتدائى تاريخه 10/7/1973 وأقامت عن البيع المذكور الدعوى رقم 723 لسنة 1993م ......................ك دكرنس وحكم فى الدعوى المذكورة بصحة ونفاذ عقد البيع الإبتدائى المشار إليه بين المدعى عليهما وحفاظاً على حقوق الأولاد القصر فقد تم الإتفاق بين المدعى عليها الأولى والمدعى بموجب إتفاق مكتوب مؤرخ 28/6/1994 أقرت فيه المدعى عليها الأولى للمدعى بصفة التنازل عن ملكية الأطيان المشتراه بقرية العامرة بحوض الحمزة من شقيقها المدعى عليه الثانى بكامل حيازتها وهذا التنازل بلا مقابل حيث أن الثمن أصلاً تبرعاً من والد المتنازل إليهم المدعى وقد حكم بصحة توقيع المدعى عليها الأولى ووالدتها نظيفة يوسف الأزهرى بصفتها شاهدة على الإقرار فى الدعوى رقم 38 لسنة1999م . ك صحة توقيع المنزلة ومن ثم فإن ملكية الأطيان الزراعية خالصة للمدعى بصفته ولى طبيعى على أولاده القصر بموجب الإتفاق المكتوب والمؤرخ 28/6/1994 والمحكوم بصحة التوقيع عليه وأن عقد البيع الإبتدائى المؤرخ 10/7/1993 هو عقد صورى بطريق التحيز لأن شخص المشترى الحقيقى فى هذا العقد هو المدعى بصفة الأمر الذى حدا به لإقامة هذه الدعوى للقضاء بطلباته سالفة البيان وبجلسة 23/4/2001 قدم وكيل المدعى إعلان بالطلب العارض وهو عدم نفاذ التصرفات الصادرة من المدعى عليهما الأولى إلى كل من عرفه السيد طعيمى وسامى السيد طعيمى وبإدخال كل من المذكورين خصوماً فى الدعوى وحيث أنه بجلسة 26/3/2003 قضت محكمة أول درجة بعدم قبول الدعوى والزمت المدعى بالمصاريف ومبلغ خمسة وسبعون جنيهاً مقابل أتعاب محاماه تأسيساً على عدم تقديم المدعى شهادة دالة على حصول التأشير فى السجل بمضمون طلب إجراء التغيير فى بيانات ل السجل العينى ...........................*
*          وحيث أن هذا القضاء لم يصادف قبول لدى المدعى بصفته فطعن عليه بالإستئناف الماثل بموجب صحيفة الدعوى قلم كتاب المحكمة فى 5/5/2003 وأعلنت قانوناً للمستأنف ضدهم فى ختامها الحكم بقبول الإستئناف شكلاً وفى الموضوع إلغاء الحكم المستأنف والقضاء مجدداً أو عدم نفاد التصرف الحاصل من المستأنف عليها الأولى للمستأنف عليهما الثالث والرابع للأطيان البالغ مساحتها أربعة أفدنة وثلاثة قراريط و 2 سهماً اطيان زراعية موضحة الحدود والمعالم بصحيفة الدعوى الأصلية...........................................  .........*
*          ثانياً :  بإلزام المستأنف عليها الأولى فى مواجهة المستأنف عليه الثانى بإلزامها بأن تسلم المدعى بصفته ولياً طبيعياً على أولاده القصر مها ومحمد وعزه ومنذر مساحة أربعة أفدنة وثلاثة قراريط وسهماً واحداً أطيان  زراعية الموضحة الحدود والمعالم بصحيفة الدعوى الأصلية لإدارتها لصالح القصر المذكورين.......*
*          ثالثاً : بإلزام المستأنف عليها الأولى بدفع مبلغ مائة وخمس ألف جنيه قيمة ربع الأرض عن المدة من 10/7/1993 وحتى تاريخ رفع الدعوى وما يستجد بواقع خمسة عشر ألف جنيه سنوياً مع إلزامهم بالمصروفات مقابل أتعاب المحاماه عن الدرجتين والنفاذ المعجل بلا كفالة وذلك على أٍسباب حاصلها أولاً عدم نفاذ التصرف الصادر من المستأنف ضدها الأولى للثالث والرابع لا يسرى فى حق المستأنف لأن الأطيان مملوكة بالشراء للقصر أولاً والمستأنف هو الولى الطبيعى عليهم......................*
*          ثانياً : أن المستأنف ضدها الأولى أقرت بإقرار صحيح للمستأنف بتنازلها عن ملكية أطيان التداعى وقد حكم بصحة توقيعها على الإقرار ولم تنكره أو تطعن عليه.................*
*          ثالثاً: الدعوى بطلباتها الأصلية أو العارضة هى دعوة عقارية شخصية وليست دعوى عقارية عينية ذلك أن المستأنف لم يطلب شهر البيع وإنما طلباته منحصرة فى تصرفات شخصية لأطيان التداعى وانتهى إلى طلب الحكم بالطلبات أنفة البيان.......................*
*          وحيث أنه بجلسة24/2/2004 لم يحضر أى من الخصوم أو وكيل عنهم فقررت المحكمة شطب الإستئناف وبموجب صحيفة معلتة فى 9و22/3/2004 جدد المستأنف السير فيها بطلب الحكم بالطلبات الواردة بصحيفة الإستئناف وبجلسة 27/12/2004 حضر المستأنف بوكيل عنه كما حضر وكيل المستأنف ضدها الأولى وقررت المكمة حجز الإستئناف للحكم لجلسة اليوم..........*
*          وحيث أنه من المقرر قانوناً فى الأثر الناقل للإستئناف يتحدد بما رفع عنه الإستئناف مما فصلت فيه محكمة أول درجة من الطلبات التى كانت مطروحة عليها وعليه فإن الإستئناف لا يتناول من الطلبات التى كانت مطروحة على محكمة أول درجة ألا ما فصل فيه الحكم المستأنف كما نصت المادة 193 مرافعات على أنه إذا أغفلت المحكمة الحكم فى بعض الطلبات الموضوعية جاز لصاحب الشأن أن يعلن خصمه بصحيفة للحضور أمامها لنظر هذا الطلب والحكم فيه ويشارط لتوافر حالة الإغفال توافر ثلاثة شروط أولها أن يكون الطالب محل الإغفال من طلبات الخصوم الموضوعية التى قدمت إلى المحكمة بصورة واضحة وطلب منها على نحو جازم قرع سمعها الفصل فيه ........*
*          وثانيها أن يكون إغفال المحكمة للطلب الموضوعى المطروح عليها على نحو واضح جازم إغفالها كلياً بجعله باقيا معلقاً امامها...........*

*          وثالثهما: أن تكون المحكمة قد انتهت الدعوى أمامها بحكم قطعى أنهى الخصومة كلها فاستنفذت ولاياتها فى نظر النزاع بجملته ولا يجوز اللجؤ إلى الطعن فى الحكم تدارك ما أغفلت المحكمة أغفلت المحكمة الفصل فيه وإنما يتعين العودة إلى المحكمة التى أصدرت الحكم بالوسيلة التى حددها النص للفصل فيه فإذا طعن فى الحكم لهذا السبب بطريق الإستئناف كان الطعن غير جائز أو مقبول ووجب على المحكمة الإستئنافية القضاء بذلك لتعلق الأمر بالنظام العام وتختص المحكمة التى أغفت الفصل فيه بنظر طلب الفصل فيه أغفلته من الطلبات الموضوعية وحيث أنه لما كان ما تقدم وكان الحكم المستأنف قد أغفل طلبات المستأنف الموضوعية التى قدمت إلى المحكمة بصورة واضحة وهى تسلم الأرض المتنازع عليها وطلب الحكم بالريع عن هذه الأرض فى المدة من 10/7/93 حتى تاريخ رفع الدعوى وما يستجد منها وطلب منها على نحو جازم قرع سمعها الفصل فيه وكان الحكم المستأنف قد أغفل الفصل فى الطلبات الموضوعية المطروحة عليه إغفالاً كلياً جعله معلقاً أمامها وقد إنتهت الدعوى أمام محكمة أول درجة بحكم قطعى أنهى الخصومة كلها ومن ثم يكون الإستئناف غير جائز بالنسبة للشق الخاص بالطلبات الموضوعية وهى طلب التسليم والريع وتختص محكمة أول درجة بنظر طلب الفصل فيما أغفلته.....................*
*وحيث أنه عن شكل الإستئناف بالنسبة للطلب العارض فإنه نصت المادة 32 من قانون السجل العينى رقم 142/1964 على أنه ( فى الدعاوى المتعلقة بحق عينى عقارى أو بصحة أو نفاذ تصرف من التصرفات الواجب قيدها يجب أن تتضمن الطلبات فيها إجراء التغيير فى بيانات السجل العينى ولا تقبل الدعوى إلا بعد تقديم شهادة دالة على حصول التأشير فى السجل بمضمون هذه الطلبات ولما كان ذلك وان المستأنف ضدها الأولى لم تقدم شهادة بخضوع أرض النزاع للسجل العينى حتى ينحسم على المدعى تقديم شهادة دالة على حصول التأشير بالسجل بمضمون هذه الطلبات الأمر الذى يكون معه تقديم الشهادة غير لازم ولما كان الحكم المستأنف قد خالف هذا النظر ومن ثم يتعين القضاء بإلغائه........*
*وحيث أن محكمة أول درجة بقضائها السالف قد إستنفذت ولايتها ومن ثم يتعين القضاء فى موضع الطلب العارض وحيث أنه من المقرر قانوناً أن الصورية تنقسم إلى ثلاثة أنواع هى الصورية بطريق التستر والصورية بطريق المضادة والصورية بطريق التسخير فالصورية بطريق التسخير يتعاقد الشخص مع مسخر يتواطأ معه على تسخيره لمصلحة شخص ثالث يكون هو أيضاً عالماً بهذا التسخير والمسخر هذا يبرم تصرفات ثلاثة كل منها تصرف جدى فالأول عقد وكالة يكون المسخر فيه وكيلاً عن أخر فى تصرف بعينانه فى عقد الوكالة والثانى بعقدة المسخر مع الغير يبرم فيه هذا التصرف المعين لحساب الموكل ولكن باسمه هو فيتصرف له أثر التصرف والثالث بعقده مع الموكل مرة أخرى ينقل له فيه أثر هذا التصرف الذى سبق أن عقده لحسابه مع الغير كما أنه من المقرر قضاء عقد الوكالة بالتسخير يقتضى أن يعمل الوكيل................*
*بأسمه الشخصى وأن كان يعمل لحساب الموكل بحيث يكون إسم الموكل مستتراً ويترتب على قيامها فى علاقة الوكيل المسخر بالغير أن تضاف جميع الحقوق التى تنشأ من المتعاقد مع الغير إلى الوكيل المسخر فيكون هو الدائن بها للغير كما تضاف إليه جميع الإلتزامات فيكون هو المدين بها للغير أما فى علاقة الوكيل المسخر بالموكل فهى تقوم على الوكالة المستترة تطبيقاً لقواعد الصورية التى تستلزم أعمال العقد الحقيقى فى العلاقة بينها ومن ثم فإن تسجيل البيع الصادر للوكيل المسخر ينقل الملكية مباشرة من الغير إلى الموكل وتثبيت الوكالة بالتسخير فيما بينهما وفقاً للقواعد العامة فى الإثبات............*
*وحيث انه لما كان تقدم وكان الثابت من أوراق الدعوى ومستنداتها وهى الإتفاق المحرر بين المدعى ( المستأنف ) والمستأنف ضدها الأولى والمؤرخ فى 28/6/1994 بتناول المستأنف ضدها عن الأرض موضوع الدعوى والمشتراه من شقيقها المدعى عليه الثانى ( المستأنف ضده الثانى بكامل حيازتها وأن هذا النازل بلا مقابل حيث أن الثمن أصلاً تبرعاً من وإلى المتنازل إليهم  ( المدعى ) وقد حكم بصحة توقيع المستأنف ضدها الأولى ووالدتها بصفتها شاهدة على هذا الإقرار فى الدعوى رقم 38 لسنة 99 م ك صحة توقيع المنزلة بما يدل دلالة قاطعة على عقد البيع المؤرخ 10/7/1993 هو فى حقيقة عقد وكالة بالتسخير قامت المستأنف ضدها بالعمل كوكيلة باسمها الشخصى وإن كانت تعمل لحساب الموكل    ( المستانف ) الذى كان إسمه مستتراً وترتب على ذلك أن أضافت الحقوق التى نشأت من التعاقد مع المستأنف ضده الثانى إليها أما علاقتها بالموكل المستأنف فهى تقوم على الوكالة المستترة والتى تنطبق عليها قواعد الصورية التى تستلزم أعمال العقد الحقيقى فى العلاقة بينهما ومن ثم فإن التصرف الصادر من المستأنف ضدها الأولى إلى المستأنف ضدهما الثالث والرابع غير نافذ فى حق المستأنف لكونه ينقل الملكية مباشرة إلى المستأنف ضدها الأولى إلى الموكل ( المستأنف ) الأمر الذى يتعين معه إجابة المستأنف إلى طلبه فى الشق الخاص بعدم نفاذ التصرف الصادر من المستأنف ضدها الأولى إلى المستأنف ضدهما الثالث والرابع عن الأرض موضوع الدعوى والمبينة المساحة والحدود والمعالم بصحيفة الدعوى* 

*وحيث أنه عن مصاريف هذا الشق من الدعوى فإن المحمة تلزم المستأنف ضدهم بها عملا بالمادتين 184/1 240 مرافعات...............*
*فلهذه الأسباب*

*حكمت المحكمة أولاً: بعدم جواز الإستئناف بالنسبة لطلبات الأصلية  ثانياً : بقبول الإستئناف شكلاً بالنسبة للشق الخاص بالطلب العارض ........ ثالثاً: وفى موضوع الإستئناف بالنسبة للطلب العارض بعدم نفاذ التصرف الصادر من المستأنف ضدها الأولى للمستأنف ضدهما الثالث والرابع وألزمت المستأنف ضدهم عدا الثانى بالمصاريف بالنسبة لهذا الشق ومبلغ مائة جنيه أتعاب المحاماه..........*

































*باسم الشعب**محكمة استئناف طنطا**الدائرة 16 م**حكم*
*بالجلسة المدنية المنعقدة علناً بسراى محكمة طنطا فى يوم الأربعاء الموافق 15/3/2006* 
*برئاسة المستشار / عبدالحميد مصطفى المنشاوى                 رئيس المحكمة*
*وعضوية السيد المستشار / أحمد أحمد سالم                      الرئيس بالمحكمة*
*وعضوية السيد المستشار/ عمارة عبدالجواد                     الرئيس بالمحكمة*
*وحضور السيد / محمد البحيرى                                          أميـن السر*

*أصدرت الحكم الآتي*
*فى الاستئناف المقيد بالجدول برقم 3924 لسنة 55 ق.*
*المرفوع من: ورثة / سعيد محمد على يحيى – عنهم .*
*1 – يحيى سعد محمد على يحيى*
*2 – محمد سعيد محمد على يحيى*
*المقيم بالناصرية – كفر الزيات.* 
*ضد*

*1 – مشحوت أحمد سليمان – المقيم بقرية أتريس – مركز إمبابة  - محافظة الجيزة* 

*المحكمة* 
* بعد سماع المرافعة الشفوية ومطالعة الأوراق والمداولة قانوناً.*
*          حيث أن وقائع الدعوى ومستندات الخصوم ودفاعهم سبق وأن أحاط بها الحكم المستأنف وإليه تحيل منعاً من التكرار بيد أن المحكمة توجز وقائع بالقدر اللازم لحمل هذا القضاء فى أن المستأنف ضده كان قد تقدم بطلب إلى السيد الأستاذ/ رئيس المحكمة الإبتدائية بصفته قاضياً للأمور الوقتية بإصدار أمر أداء قبل المدعى عليه ويلتمس فى ختامه إلزام المدعى عليه بأن يؤدى له مبلغ مائة وعشرة آلاف جنيه بالإضافة إلى الفوائد التأخيرية وقدرها 5% مع المصاريف والأتعاب . على سند من القول أنه يداين المدعى عليه بموجب شيك مؤرخ 5/7/1995 مسحوب على بنك مصر فرع إمبابة مبلغ مائة عشر ألف جنيه وقد طالبه مراراً وتكراراً بالسداد إلى أنه ماطل مما حاد به إلى التقدم بطلبه إبتغاء القضاء له بطلباته . وبتاريخ 29/4/2004 أرسل السيد الأستاذ رئيس المحكمة وقاضى الأمور الوقتية بإستصدار أمر أداء وحدد جلسة لنظر الموضوع ونفاذاً لذلك قيدت الأوراق برقم 2063 لسنة 2004 م.ك طنطا تداولت الدعوى بالجلسات أمام أول درجة وبجلسة 19/5/2005 قدم المدعى صحيفة بتصحيح شكل الدعوى تم بها إختصام ورثة المدعى عليه وتم إعلانها قانوناً طلب فى ختامها القضاء بإلزامها بالطلبات الواردة بأصل طلب إستصدار أمر الأداء وواصل صحيفة الدعوى.*
* وحيث أنه بجلسة 26/5/2005 قضت محكمة أول درجة بإلزام المدعى عليهما بأن يؤدى للمدعى مبلغ قدره مائة وعشرة ألف جنيه بالإضافة إلى الفوائد التأخيرية بفوائد 5% من تاريخ المطالبة القضائية وذلك فى حدود ما أل إليهم من تركة مورثهم المرحوم سعيد محمد على يحيى وألزمت المدعى عليهما بالمصاريف ومبلغ خمسة وسبعون جنيهاً مقابل أتعاب المحاماه ورفضت ما عدا ذلك من طلبات.* 
*حيث أن هذا القضاء لم يصادف قبولاً لدى المدعى عليهما فطعناً عليه بالإستئناف الماثل بموجب صحيفة أودعت قلم كاتب المحكمة فى 2/7/2005 وأعلنت قانوناً للمستأنف ضده طالبوا فى ختامها الحكم ..................*
*أولاً: بقبول الإستئناف شكلاً    ثانياً: فى الموضوع بإلغاء الحكم المستأنف والقضاء مجدداً برفض الدعوى ما إلزام رافعها المصاريف والأتعاب عن الدرجتين وذلك على أسباب حاصلها.* 
*أولاً: أن الحكم المستأنف قضى على المدعى عليهما فقط رغم وجود ورثة آخرين.*
*ثانياً : أن المورث توفى ولم يتخلف لديه أى تركه. وأنه لا تركة إلا بعد سداد الديون وأن ديون المورث تتعلق بتركته ولا ينشغل بها زمتة ورثته .*
*حيث أنه 14/12/2005 حضر المستأنفين بوكيل عنهم وقد ما حافظه مستندات طويت على صورة ضوئية من إعلام شرعى مؤن 17/7/2005 وثلبت به أن ورثة المدعى سعيد محمد على يحيى متوفى بتاريخ 28/10/2004 وإنحصار إرثه الشرعى فى زوجته حليمه عبدالعزيز قضى وأولاده البالغين يحيى ومحمد ومحمود وثناء وأمينه ومايسه . وقررت المحكمة حجز الإسئناف للحكم لجلسة اليوم.*
* وحيث أن الإستئناف إستوفى أوضاعه الشكلية ومن ثم فهو مقبول شكلاً.*
*وحيث أنه عن موضوع الإستئناف فهناك قاعدة معروفة فى الفقه الإسلامى تقضى ألا تركة إلا بعد سداد الدين، فهل تعنى أن هذه القاعدة بأن ديون التركة لا تنتقل إلى الورثة كما تنتقل حقوقها ، وان التركة لا تنتقل إلى الورثة إلا خالصة من الديون هذا هو الرأى المشهور فى الفقه الإسلامى ، فإذا مات المورث عن دين فى زمته ، بقى الدين فى التركة ولا ينتقل إلى زمة الورثة ويكون لدائن التركة أن ينفذوا بحقوقهم على أموال التركة حتى لو تصرف فيها الوارث . وليس لهم أن ينفذوا على أموال الوارث الشخصية ، فالتركة وحدها هى المسئولة عن ديونها، ولا تختلط بأموال الوارث وقد قضت محكمة النقض بأن شخصية الوارث – تعتبر مستقلة عن شخصية المورث وتتعلق ديون المورث بتركة لا بذمة ورثته ، ولا يقال أن إلتزامات المورث تنتقل إلى زمة الوارث لمجرد كونه وارثاً إلا إذا أصبح الوارث مسئولاً شخصياً عن إلتزامات المورث تنتقل إلى زمة الوارث لمجرد كونه وارثاً إلا إذا أصبح الوارث مسئولاً شخصياً عن إلتزامات النورث كنتيجة لإستفادته من التركة. ( نقض مدنى فى 22 ديسمبر سنة 1980 مجموعة أحكام النقض 1 لسنة 25 رقم 190ص 1135 ) كما قضى بأن النص فى المادة الرابعة من قانون المواريث رقم 77 لسنة 1943 على أن التركة تنتقل عن المورث بوفاته ولا تؤول بصفة نهائية إلا بعد أداء مصاريف تجهيز من تلزمة نقصة وما عليه من ديون للعباد وما ينفذ من وصاياه ، يدل على قاعدة لا تركة إلا بعد سداد الدين موداها أن تظل التركة منشغلة بمجرد الوفاء بحق عينى ينعى لداائنى المتوفى تحو لهم تتبعها لإستبقاء ديونهم منها ، وتكون  هذه الديون غير قابلة للإنقسام فى مواجهة الورثة يلتزم كل منهم بأدائها كاملة على الدائنين ، طالما كان قد أل إليه من التركة ما يكفى السداد ، فإن كان دون ذلك فلا يلزم إلا فى حدود ما أل إليه من التركة ، لأن الوارث لا يرث دين المورث وله الرجوع على باقى الورثة بما يخصم فى الدين الذى وفاه كل يقدر نصيبه فى حدود ما أل إليه من التركة بدعوى الحلول أو الدعوى الشخصية ( السنهورى الجزء التاسع المجلد الأول ص 119/126)* 
*          وحيث أنه لما كان ما تقدم وكان الحكم المستأنف قد اخذ بهذا النظر ومن ثم يتعين القضاء برفض الإستئناف وتأييد الحكم المستأنف للأسباب الواردة بها وأسباب التى إنتهت إليها محكمتنا هذه تعتبر اسباب محكمة أول درجة مكملة لها. ولا ينال من ذلك أن المستأنف ضده رفع الدعوى على بعض الورثة لكون الديون على التركة غير قابلة للإنقسام فى مواجهة الورثة يلزم كل منهم بأدائها كاملة إلى الدائنين كما سلف البيان.*
*          وحيث أنه عن المصاريف فالمحكمة تلزم بها المستأنف لخسرانها التداعى عملاً بالمادتين 184/1 ، 240 مرافعات.*

*فلهذه الأسباب**حكمت المحكمة : بقبول الإستئناف شكلاً وفى الموضع برفضه وتأييد الحكم المستانف والزمت المستأنف بالمصاريف ومبلغ مائة جنيه مقابل أتعاب المحاماه.*

----------

